# Smallest Maltese in the world?



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

My husband and daughter keep telling me that Mr Wookie must be the smallest dog in the world. Well I know he isn't that, because of that Yorkie Noki.

However could he be the smallest Malt? I have looked and LOOKED online and I can't find any reference to the smallest maltese.

Breeders, long time Maltese owners, Show Peeps, Handlers, Maltese lovers... how small was the smallest Maltese you have ever seen or heard of please?

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)

You gotta check this little out







This little one is too cute










http://www.teacupspuppies.com/Vinny%20Fan%20Club.htm


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i think vinny looks sickly...but just my opinion


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I know the woman who had Noki. Noki died some time ago. There is another yorkie who 
is even smaller now holding that record.
I don't know about maltese. Since Wook isn't full grown (of age yet) he can't qualify..lol.
Let's see if someone can find anything on the net regarding a tiny maltese.


Wow..Vinny is a tiny one. He didn't look too well as a pup but he looks pretty good now.
I hope he's healthy.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

I don`t think he is the smallest one but he is certainly the cutest!!!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> You gotta check this little out
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Man oh man that is one teeny tiny little thing.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> i think vinny looks sickly...but just my opinion
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lord! I agree with you!









Andrea~


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

wow that vinny is tiny! i would be afraid to take him by ANY other dogs! he looks so cute in that carrier!!


----------



## OneMalt4me (Jan 22, 2006)

Vinny just doesn't look healthy to me. Althought they are cute when small, I just don't think its natural to breed 'teacups' - they are just way too fragile.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Vinny just doesn't look healthy to me. Althought they are cute when small, I just don't think its natural to breed 'teacups' - they are just way too fragile.[/B]



I'll be the first to agree with you that breeders should not strive to breed the tiny ones. However, I will say that I know from my own experience that five and six pound dogs can produce these tiny ones, and they can be perfectly healthy.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Mel Texas Teacups says they have an adult male stud, PeeWee that weight 1 lb 14 ozs. Here is the link.

PeeWee


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

Vinny is cute. I would have to agree he doesn't look real healthy. Is his tongue always out? Mr. Wookie is adorable, and looks healthy. Roxie is pretty small so far, but maybe she is just thinner.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

How can you breed a 1pound 14ozs,?can you, is that safe for a female at that weight?

Does anyone know...





Thanks,

Andrea~


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Mr Wookie is a *doll*









BTW, how much does he weigh now??


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> Mel Texas Teacups says they have an adult male stud, PeeWee that weight 1 lb 14 ozs. Here is the link.
> 
> PeeWee[/B]


Is it just me or does he look a lot bigger in size for a 1 lb 14 ounces Maltese?


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=249412
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought the same thing!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=249412
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it's hard to judge but i think he does look bigger than my Abbie.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=249412
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is what I was thinking. He looks like he is around Nikki's size (which is a little over 4lbs)


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=249412
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No it's not just you. He does look a lot bigger then that.


----------



## jellybn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

have you ever thought to keep your 'unkind" comments to yourself as you can be quite offensive. Vinnie is precious to his owner!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Sorry, if I offended you or anyone, but I was just giving my opinion..
And he is cute









Andrea~


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

> have you ever thought to keep your 'unkind" comments to yourself as you can be quite offensive. Vinnie is precious to his owner!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just speaking from a vets point of view...doesnt look healthy







sorry if u r offended


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=249587
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think even the site owner realizes that Vinnie is not "normal" when she says, "Vinny does not know that his ears are supposed to lay down and his tongue is not supposed to stick out! But that's alright, we love him with all of his faults!"


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I think it's very difficult to tell how large a dog is in a photo. He could be sitting on a very
small love seat. He may also be thin and small boned which can make him much lighter
for his size. However, whatever size he is...he is being advertised and that's not a good thing.
Teacup shmmeeeeecup.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=249412
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was thinking the same thing! There's no way that dog is only 1 lb 14 oz. He looks at least 3.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> have you ever thought to keep your 'unkind" comments to yourself as you can be quite offensive. Vinnie is precious to his owner!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was somebody being unkind? Huh. I didn't get that vibe at all. I was getting concerned vibes over Vinnie's health because nobody wants one of our precious babies (or any baby) to be unhealthy. Big diff between unkind and concerned and... oh dear, here I go being the offensive one. *headdesk* My apologies.

It looks like he has a mommy who loves him so that is the important thing.


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

> have you ever thought to keep your 'unkind" comments to yourself as you can be quite offensive. Vinnie is precious to his owner!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did I miss something? I didn't think anyone was being unkind.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

I dont think anyone was being offensive.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> You gotta check this little out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  <span style="font-family:Comic">
And when a Vet thinks a dog may look unhealthy, you better believe I am gonna pay attention. Specially when it's Jaimie. Gotta tell you, I am WAY impressed, coz in the photos he looks ok to me. Yet I know something is not right with him for sure. Those are the facts.

Ok so I guess Mr Wookie, the giant is off the hook formally. hehehehe Thank goodness... I would hate to have to fly everywhere with him now a days for his speical apperances. Sorry Oprah.

Brit do you know EXACTLY what happened to Noki? Oddly enough I saw Oprah the day he was on but missed him, I came in late or something.

Thank you all for helping me with this.

enJOY!
Melanie
</span></span>[/B]


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

All I know is that we have some absolutely adorable little ones here. To my eye, Charm's babies, Cosy and Kodie look smaller than those dogs.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Vinny is cute. I would have to agree he doesn't look real healthy. Is his tongue always out? Mr. Wookie is adorable, and looks healthy. Roxie is pretty small so far, but maybe she is just thinner.[/B]


 Barb, thank you so very much for your kind words about Mr Wookie. And yes everytime I had seen Vinny and my friends see him, yes his tongue is hanging out.

Our Vet said that Mr Wookie is the most healthy tiny dog he's ever seen. And believe me, Mr Wookie has no idea that Bella and Micro have at least 2 pounds on him, and our cat is WAY bigger then he is... Mr Wookie runs with them all and will play hard with them also. Oh also our Vet begged me to always make sure his GF isn't in the office with I take him in, coz then he would have to find a "Mr Wookie" for her.









enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Noki had health issues, Melanie. He died at 2 yrs of age. He weighed 17 oz and
stood about 4.5 inches high (counting his ears). He slept in a birdcage. I think it
was a miracle he lived as long as he did. That's why I'm always warning people not
to buy the teensy ones. They are just never healthy. 

Noki was on Oprah around a year or so of age, I believe.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Noki had health issues, Melanie. He died at 2 yrs of age. He weighed 17 oz and
> stood about 4.5 inches high (counting his ears). He slept in a birdcage. I think it
> was a miracle he lived as long as he did. That's why I'm always warning people not
> to buy the teensy ones. They are just never healthy.
> ...


 *I knew he had health issues when he was younger, but I thought per what Linda was saying he outgrew the "issues" and he was eating only Gerber Baby Food from the lid of the jar but one website I read said he died of "kibble overdose" or something like that. Made me wonder highly about it. Could have been "sour grapes" on the web site I read, who knows? I do know that not everyone is a fan of small dogs. Shame on them, they are missing a great lot of love from our small lovies.

I can't imagine the sorrow of walking in, to find your tiny "gone". So sad.

Thanks Brit for any further information you can share.

enJOY!
Melanie
*


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

I didn't mean to be unkind to anyone. You are right vinnie's owner loves him very much. He just didn't look bright & vibrant like a puppy to me. But probably if you saw him in person he would be irresistable. I am sure I could not turn him down. I hope he is well, I am sure he is very spoiled. 

My Roxie seems small to me, of course we think she is the cutest dog in the whole world







. We tell her every day









I do have to say though, that everytime I read about someone's dog not feeling well, or someone loses their dog to an illness, besides feeling terrible for them, I get very stressed out about it. We love this little dog way more than we should.

You are right Melanie, some people do NOT like little dogs. They certainly make a point about it. I think I personally like extreme dogs. I like Harlequinn great danes, although I would never own one. I wouldn't want to clean up after it. You would have to take a hefty trash bag on a walk with you!!!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> I didn't mean to be unkind to anyone. You are right vinnie's owner loves him very much. He just didn't look bright & vibrant like a puppy to me. But probably if you saw him in person he would be irresistable. I am sure I could not turn him down. I hope he is well, I am sure he is very spoiled.
> 
> My Roxie seems small to me, of course we think she is the cutest dog in the whole world
> 
> ...


 *My Father is a Great Dane breeder! Since I was 14 I had a Great Dane and could NEVER EVER picture myself with a dog under 80 pounds... HAHHAHAA now I think back and wonder "what was I thinking?" Not to say in the least that large dogs are not good! I still love Danes and Goldren Retievers and Labs... but no thank you to the FUR!

We have a huge English Sheep Dog that lives around the corner from us and he is so VERY friendly with everyone and every dog. He is one of our best doggie friends, you should SEE Bella or Wookie laying on his back, it's a hoot! He will walk real slow and hold his head up high as if he's wearing Prada. TOO cute!

enJOY!
Melanie
*


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Yes Melanie,
We learned alot from this web-site!!!!









Andrea~ XOXOX


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Yes Melanie,
> We learned alot from this web-site!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 
*Well Andrea, yes for net rats like us







that "live" here... we sure have learned a lot. One thing I learned recently is that OH boy do some peeps here want to hoodwink







me. Shame. 

OH well, live and learn,
LOVE YOU!
Melanie <-- isnot kidding 









*


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

What's a hoodwink and why would anyone want to do that?

Cosy, Toy and I would like to go hoodwinking..sounds like fun


----------



## lonestar (Dec 21, 2004)

I'm sorry but as cute as these "teacup" babies are,I think it's wrong for the hobby breeders to purposely breed this size







.Maltese or any other breed for that matter are not the size of rats







.These babies never seem to live long and suffer from all sorts of problems.Seems to me that they are breeding the life right out of these animals.What's wrong with a 6 or 7 pounds?That's still small and within standard. Just my personal option


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=250931
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mel...maybe they are not trying deliberatly to hoodwink you, there may be a very reasonable excuse!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=250950
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope so Elaine, I really do!

Andrea~


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> What's a hoodwink and why would anyone want to do that?
> 
> Cosy, Toy and I would like to go hoodwinking..sounds like fun
> 
> ...










Brit you are too funny!

Hmm let me think... well hood winking is when you wear a hood way down over your face and only peek out every so often. Yeah perhaps on a cool day that would be fun! BUT you have to remember to WINK when you look out.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Mel how much does Wookie weigh now?


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> Mel how much does Wookie weigh now?[/B]


 He is up to 2 pounds 4 ounces today! And he has been eating a good deal, at least 3 times a day, plus the other little things during the day like carrots or a little bit of cottage cheese, or Sweet Potato fries. He enjoys his food so much and I have been adding a few Wee Bit kibbles as well.

We are very blessed he is healthy. And I guess happy now to know he's not the smallest dog, due to all the health issues they seem to have.

I am just very thankful he did come from a respected breeder that is not withholding food from her dogs to make them tiny or ill breeding to make them tiny.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=250974
> 
> 
> 
> ...










Thanks for explaining that! hahahaha


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=251473
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *OH no no Mayrie,

Hoodwinked is when someone is TRYING to pull something over on you, sneeky like. I was fooling with Brit... she knew.

Sorry about that!
Melanie
*


----------

